# Lot of Surf fishing



## golfdpc (Apr 18, 2010)

The beach was packed today with people fishing. One had 9 poles out. My partner got his limit and I only got one. Great day at the beach


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

What beach? How were the rays?


----------



## golfdpc (Apr 18, 2010)

My fishing partner landed 1 ray , Bat ray. Only saw on more swim by.


----------

